

Designer News - precisioncoder

I'm interested in design and would love to learn more.  I've recently come across Designer News and it looks interesting but it's by invite only.  Are there other hacker news type sites for design or are there channels I need to go through to get an invitation that are open to me as a non-designer?
======
forlorn
I suggest <http://sidebar.io/>

